
Startup: employees their OWN stock option agreement form to submit to their CEO - andrewfromx
I&#x27;m about to join a new company as an early employee and I find myself at the mercy of getting their paperwork and suggesting edits. I&#x27;d like to have my own lawyer draft up the paperwork and turn the tables. But hiring my own lawyer is too expensive and slow. How about a legal zoom type service just for stock options and employment agreements and we really simplify  the process with the legal language in the contract plus simple English explaining each part.
======
andrewfromx
[http://pointsdotco.strikingly.com](http://pointsdotco.strikingly.com)

